# My first - Panerai Luminor Base Logo 000 (inc. pics)



## Jonmurgie (Mar 5, 2007)

I've long fancied trying a Panerai but other things always seemed to come up and I'd drift off into something else. Since a little altercation with a certain brand I'd lost all interest in watches and nothing seemed to take my fancy. Then with a car being sold last week I figured I'd put the feelers out for something to re-ignite my interest in watches and in particular a Panerai.

Well today I received a *PaneraiLuminor Base Logo 000* K Series 2008 model which to me is the perfect way to trying the brand out. I had reservations though what with them being 44mm excluding the rather large crown guard and with my wrist being 6.75" I wasn't sure it would be comfortable. Ages ago I tried one of the cheap Pam look-a-likes and it was "OK" but it didn't do it for me.

So anyhow, massive box arrived today... cost almost £25 to post Special Delivery too!!
































































Very nice boxes too I thought, it really helps with the whole experience of a watch if the presentation gives a feeling of quality, and for Panerai they have it spot on!



















An almost complete package though lacking the cardboard sleeve and polishing cloth. Came with 1 used leather, 1 new leather and 1 used rubber and a stack of paperwork.














































Case back sticker still intact, might well leave it on TBH























































First impressions... no matter what anyone says there is no substitution for the real thing. This is way way more comfortable that I expected and the cheap copies/homages available do nothing to give you an idea of what the real thing is like IMO. I'm not into bling but the polished steel case really look great combined with the brushed crown guard. Dial whilst not sandwich is much more different that I expected, it doesn't have the feeling of lume dumped onto of the dial, it's almost set INTO the dial. I've no idea if it actually is or not but it does look like that.

So my worries of it being too big? Needn't have worried at all I reckon, fits really nicely and surprisingly the strap isn't too long with a very comfy hole in the right place it would seem.



















Time will tell how I get on without a seconds hand or date but on the whole I love it :-!

Now, where is there a the Pam 024 for sale


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

that is just A W E S O M E ...
as you said , it's a Perfect way to try out the Brand. but the Logo Base is one of the Classiest Model.!!

wear it in Good Health.
Cheers
Tony


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

BTW
it looks GREAT on your Wrist :-!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Very Cool!!!:-!:-!:-!:-! Love the base models. congrats


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks great! As a fellow Zero owner, I think you made a wonderful choice. :-!


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Def agree about the homage statement - nothing like the real thing. Beautiful photos - congrats!


----------



## trplthrt (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome man, congrats! Every PAM collection should have a 000 in it! I love the painted dial. Enjoy it!


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice...I have owned one for about 2 years and it still a favorite! Enjoy


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

NICE! congrats. i want this exact watch then ill send it off for a DLC job! that cuts the semi bling and looks great IMO. wear it in great health!


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats!, seeing the photos of you unpacking it is like 'Christmas" all over again!

Love it! Wear it well!


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

Great piece, and great pix!

The longer you have it, the more you'll love it. . . .


----------



## preachermanpaul (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice! You should be proud of that one! Great pics as well! Fits your wrist perfectly! ENJOY!


----------



## RPD2011 (Jan 4, 2011)

Still unsure.. if I like the zero sausage painted numbers and logo or the 111 sandwich and display back tough decision. Your watch is a beauty looks great on your wrist shot !


----------



## Hitman (Nov 9, 2009)

all you need now is a jv strap and you are set. just put one on my zero and it's a killer combo! 

i considered the 112 vs 000 for a while, but the painted dial and logo won the battle. just a bit more classic looking to me.


----------



## Dante221 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello Jon!
Welcome to the craziness ! The Base Zero with that elegant strap will serve double duty as a dress watch
and with an ammo strap be great for casual wear. Great choice....wear it in the best of health!


----------



## Grandier (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats. That logo is awesome. Nice overall, but that logo seals the deal.


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

eagle_lex said:


> NICE! congrats. i want this exact watch then ill send it off for a DLC job! that cuts the semi bling and looks great IMO. wear it in great health!


Bling? Never heard a 000 described as having any bling...:-s


----------



## Jonmurgie (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments chaps... loving it to bits right now, here's a quick 'n' dirty lume shot, simple and elegant FTW :-!


----------



## trplthrt (Mar 15, 2010)

Hitman said:


> all you need now is a jv strap and you are set. just put one on my zero and it's a killer combo!
> 
> i considered the 112 vs 000 for a while, but the painted dial and logo won the battle. just a bit more classic looking to me.


Can you snap a shot? I was thinking about picking up a gold JV for my 000. Thanks!


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

Zero is a hero... congratulations. Nice shots!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, nice watch and nice photo's!!


----------



## zs180v6 (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats mate and nice to see another UK pam owner on the boards, still loving my 111 at the moment, enjoy your new baby...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Amazing Lume.
Great Shot .!!


----------



## Ottoman (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrads on your purchase, and I share in your joy, as I recently picked up a historic as well...

wear it in good health!


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

zs180v6 said:


> Congrats mate and nice to see another UK pam owner on the boards, still loving my 111 at the moment, enjoy your new baby...


Another new UK Pam owner here as of today.

Can't get over how comfortable it is for a 44mm watch!


----------



## RPD2011 (Jan 4, 2011)

Tony A.H said:


> that is just A W E S O M E ...
> as you said , it's a Perfect way to try out the Brand. but the Logo Base is one of the Classiest Model.!!
> 
> wear it in Good Health.
> ...


What he said but...
I love all the classics... 
its like picking from...
Jessica Biel
Scarlett Johansson
Jesica Alba
Angelina Jolie


----------



## panerailover (Feb 5, 2008)

I love your Pam 000 and am looking for a used one too. How did you find one or get started? I am new to this and would like to pick one up this next week if I can find one for a good price.


----------



## IrixGuy (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey bud how is the PAM holding up for ya? Have you worn it while swimming? Has is leaked and does it show excessive scratches over time? I'm looking to add a PAM soon and am curious as to whether or not it might be as rugged as my Omega or Rolex for daily wear. Thank you so much for sharing your opinions! Have a good day!


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I will answer that question based on my experience with my Pam..
Got my 111E as a gift from my mom in 2006,that watch has been my daily wear (with a bit of rotation with fer 002,pam 24 and rolex exp II) until around 2012,obviously there are lots of scratches,and it never leaked
The only time it went for servicing was because I overwind the movt and the spring snapped,other than that,my experience has been good

Wrist shot:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Feb 19, 2013)

The base logo models 000 or 005 still look the best i think any way and 44mm is the only way to go enjoy


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a great watch. Enjoy.


----------

